# ASHOP.IN USERS!  Help me please.



## Jmullins020 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a serious problem.  Please help if anyone can.  I sent my peso's in and it was short.  I didn't know it until it was too late.  I emailed  and they have not got back in touch with me.  Please guys I'm desperate.  I don't know if theres another way to contact them.  Thanks to anyone who can help me.


----------



## Antidemo (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like ashoprep1 is a rep.  See if he can help


----------



## Jmullins020 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks man.  It def helped.  Im new to this blogging stuff.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 10, 2014)

i am having an issue as well, i know this is old post but if anyone could help me out would be great


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 13, 2014)

What's the problem conceal


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 13, 2014)

well i just got an email yesterday so i guess we will see....3 weeks in, and nothing was happening. I dont think im impatient, but maybe i am.


----------



## s2h (Feb 7, 2015)

Jmullins020 said:


> Thanks man.  It def helped.  Im new to this blogging stuff.



i suggest you read the board rules before you post anymore...

Thanks


----------

